# Hair algae problem



## River (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys! I've had a 55 gal. tank running for approximately 3 months, and I've got a hair algae problem. Besides doing water changes, anything else I can do? I just introduced some snails. Thanks so much!

Here's what I've got:
55 gallons, 260 watts compact flourescent (the Coralife Lunar), 2 koralia pumps, protein skimmer, roughly 100 lbs live rock and 4 inches live sand.
coral banded shrimp, 5 teeny red hermit crabs, bubble anenome, 4 mexican turbo snails, 10 teeny other snails, 1 small galaxia frag, 2 small mushroom frags, 2 clownfish.
The LFS sold me a 'serpent star' that the more info I see online doesn't really look like one. I saw a brittle star in a different store today, and mine has spines exactly like that except the central disc is striped - its yellowish green. I've been trying to get a good pic to ID but it hides from me.

Yesterday's readings:
NO3 - 20
NO2 - 0
KH - 120
pH - 8.4
NH3/NH4 - 0
Ca2 - 480
PO4 - 0.5
SG - 1.21
81 deg. F

I used treated tap water to start the tank and D.O. water for changes since then.


----------



## River (Aug 27, 2007)

I just caught the serpent star on camera, and posted a couple pics in the aquarium section, along with an ID thread in the Reef/Invert section.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the algaes feeding off the nitrate and phosphates. sometimes with alot of algae present you wont see an accurate reading of the two because the algae has been using them. 

what and how often do you feed? certain foods should be pre-rinsed with alittle R/O or tank water and drained prior to feeding. another problem may be over feeding.


----------



## River (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been feeding 1/2 cube of the Formula One Prime Reef daily for the clowns, although everyone comes out to play at feeding time. I did a 10% water change last night and will wait a couple days before doing another. I just bought a d.o. filter so that's a step in the right direction (before I was buying buckets from the LFS).


----------

